# simply calphalon stainless is magnetic?!?



## iamwitch (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a good cookware set for my induction stove. From a simple magnet test, I know the 1-qt saucepan in the simply calphalon stainless steel line is magnetic (both bottom and side). I don't have chance to test the other pans though. 

For someone who own a set of cookware in this line, could you please help me test if the bottoms are magnetic? While there is no certification of induction compatibility from Calphalon, do you think is it possible that a pot/pan with magnetic bottom doesn't work on induction stove?

Thanks!


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a very small Lodge cast iron pot that my Viking does not recognize. ????

If the Calphalon is magnetic it should work. 

From a FAQ:

FAQ Can I use my Calphalon cookware on induction stovetops?
Can I use my Calphalon cookware on induction stovetops?

Calphalon ONE cookware is not suitable for use on induction stovetops. Induction cooking methods work on electromagnetic principles and hard anodised and infused anodised materials are not magnetic. Calphalon cookware is suitable for gas, electric, wood/combustion and glass/ceramic top stoves.

The NEW Contemporary Nonstick-IH range is now suitable for ALL stovestops including induction. It is one of the few brands on the market that is Hard Anodised, Nonstick and Induction capable.

Something else I saw:

"The main difference between them is that the All-Clad stainless is induction capable where the Calphalon stainless is not. I believe the Calphalon tri-ply is also discontinued and replaced by the Contemporary line which seems lighter. You can probably get some good deals on it. I'm not a fan of glass lids though. I would also look at the Cuisinart Multiclad line. That's also tri-ply but also not induction capable. I think that's really an important feature as that method of cooking will grow in popularity."


----------

